# Climber needed to work in Slidell, LA IMMEDIATELY



## treemanslady (May 3, 2006)

Hey all, 

Just checking to see if there are any good climbers out there who need to work. Got a contract and am trying to help one of my subcontractors get an entire crew put together so he can collect on some of the payout. Great guy, has all the equipment and people needed except a good climber; the guy he had lined up will not be able to work for a while. I told him I would see what I could do about finding him a replacement. Here's the catch: He needs to get down there and have his crew go to work asap. Says he is willing to pay at least $20/hour plus per diem. For more information, please contact me at [email protected]. If you are still interested after speaking with me, I will put you in touch with the guy who will be paying you. 

Thanks!


----------



## treemanslady (May 10, 2006)

*RE: Needing an Arborist*

I know what you are talking about. It is a pain sometimes when you get to where the work is and THEN they give you the rest of the story. I will be happy to see what I can do to help you, though. Let's put our heads together - what's your email? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## xtremetrees (May 10, 2006)




----------



## treemanslady (May 16, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> www.daltak.com
> 
> It would be nice if you were up front in telling people who you represent.
> 
> You look like a company skimming the money going to disaster relief....yet doing none of the work!





FYI, we are definitely a legitimate company. That is why we have a list of professional references on our website. We understand that there are many companies out there who do just what you have accused us of...I urge you to contact our references and see for yourself.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 17, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Shanda it looks like you guys are skimming off of the top and doing none of the tree work.
> 
> Got a good reason for not mentioning your company name in your first post?



Dan, this thread confuses me... how can someone get a contract where certified arborists are needed, but the company doesn't have any available for the job??? can you explain this to me??? i know when i write a grant, i refuse to be duplicitous in what i write into the grant...


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 17, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Trinity I think what we are seeing here is TreeMansLady acting as an employment agency and competing with the tree companies (jandk) that come here looking for arborist.
> 
> How do they get contracts that require certified arborist when they don't have a certified arborist on staff...........
> 
> ...that is a good question.



thanks for clearing this up... the fed monies i write grants for often require proof (license numbers, etc) for the professionals required... and that's to be submitted with the grant, not to be produced after promise of the money... interesting disaster clean-up (also fed money) is not as demanding... learn something new every day!!!


----------



## DDM (May 17, 2006)

Trinity? Are you good at finding grant money?


----------



## Trinity Honoria (May 18, 2006)

DDM said:


> Trinity? Are you good at finding grant money?



sometimes... whatcha need??? PM me or we can talk by phone... whatever works...


----------

